# St Barts Forums > Getting To St Barts Forum - Airlines, Ferry Service, Charters >  >  Summer Havoc and TSA Pre

## kent1994

TSA has fewer screeners and security lines are expected to be longer this summer. 

http://nyti.ms/1UrxgO3

----------


## andynap

https://www.sbhonline.com/forums/sho...-airport-early

----------


## kent1994

I was surprised to learn that 7,000,000 people have TSA-Pre. Last week we flew Southwest from BWI and there were hundreds of people in the security line, no one in the TSA-Pre line. I have been told by people who fly Southwest from other cities that this is not unusual with the "Southwest crowd".

----------


## GMP62

We can attest to the havoc wreaked by too few TSA agents at the airport. On our return to JFK last Saturday afternoon, we arrived only to find all 16 customs kiosks were not working (way too few kiosks for that airport to begin with), and only 3 TSA agents/lines were available.  Did I mention 3 jumbo jets were all disembarking passengers at the same time!? Holy cow! It was a painful experience, needless to say. We are now applying for TSA pre-check - it's absolutely worth it.

----------


## kent1994

You want Global Entry.

----------


## JEK

CBP agents.

----------


## Islander

> We can attest to the havoc wreaked by too few TSA agents at the airport. On our return to JFK last Saturday afternoon, we arrived only to find all 16 customs kiosks were not working (way too few kiosks for that airport to begin with), and only 3 TSA agents/lines were available.  Did I mention 3 jumbo jets were all disembarking passengers at the same time!? Holy cow! It was a painful experience, needless to say. We are now applying for TSA pre-check - it's absolutely worth it.



Last Friday & Saturday, all CBP kiosks were out of service, nationwide!

----------


## soyabeans

we leave for Los Angeles on Thursday from JFK and will report............

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> You want Global Entry.



Bingo!   You get TSA Precheck included in your Global Entry membership

----------


## JEK

> Bingo!   You get TSA Precheck included in your Global Entry membership



  I think what we were trying to say is that TSA Pre Check doesn't help with Customs and Immigration when returning to the US. TSA is on the outbound end.

----------


## Ross&Delaine

Global entry saves us every time in Charlotte when we have tight connections..easy to apply on line, interview is straight forward.  Approval was quick. Well worth the time and fees.

----------


## PIRATE40

Even though they kicked me out of Global Entry a few years ago, my trusted traveler # was still good for TSA Pre-check..so May 19 I go back again to re-apply for Global Entry with printed copies of my whole misspent "brushes" with the law and throw myself at the mercy of the fine CBP agents in Tampa......

----------


## JEK

> Even though they kicked me out of Global Entry a few years ago, my trusted traveler # was still good for TSA Pre-check..so May 19 I go back again to re-apply for Global Entry with printed copies of my whole misspent "brushes" with the law and throw myself at the mercy of the fine CBP agents in Tampa......



Need any character references? Plenty of characters here to help you out  :Big Grin:  Good luck on the mea culpa hearing!

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> I think what we were trying to say is that TSA Pre Check doesn't help with Customs and Immigration when returning to the US. TSA is on the outbound end.



Right, I was trying to say there's no need for Precheck if you have Global Entry.

----------


## GMP62

> Bingo!   You get TSA Precheck included in your Global Entry membership



Got it!!

----------


## shihadehs

Global entry is easy....fill out forms on line, get approved and go to your airport and have a quick interview and answer a few questions and it is done...then you are good to go through customs and pre check

----------


## stbartshopper

Global Entry interviews are only done at certain airports? We live in Indianapolis and they are not offered. We were thinking about setting up interviews at a layover airport on a future trip but are worried about on time/cancelled flights etc. How long does the interview take and do they run on time?

----------


## shihadehs

Interviews are in most major airports...my scheduled interview was in Philadelphia on a weekday in the afternoon and I was only one there and it took 5 minutes....they asked me if I had ever been arrested and took my fingerprints and that was it...
Aimee

----------


## kent1994

> Global Entry interviews are only done at certain airports? We live in Indianapolis and they are not offered. We were thinking about setting up interviews at a layover airport on a future trip but are worried about on time/cancelled flights etc. How long does the interview take and do they run on time?



Cincinnati.

----------


## JEK

It would be next to impossible to schedule the interview during a layover as they set the date/times. Less than a 2 hour drive to Cincinnati. Make both interviews back-to-back, have lunch drive home!

----------


## PIRATE40

..And tell them EVERY traffic ticket and everything that could possibly be construed as a "crime"...I was told by an officer to just not show up for my court date and he wouldn't either and it would be thrown out......NOT!

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> It would be next to impossible to schedule the interview during a layover as they set the date/times. Less than a 2 hour drive to Cincinnati. Make both interviews back-to-back, have lunch drive home!



I don't think that is correct, unless something has recently changed.  When my wife and I made our appointment a couple years ago, we got to pick the date and time down to the five minute mark.  We went after work one night and I was at 6:15 and she was at 6:20 if I remember correctly.

----------


## JEK

> I don't think that is correct, unless something has recently changed.  When my wife and I made our appointment a couple years ago, we got to pick the date and time down to the five minute mark.  We went after work one night and I was at 6:15 and she was at 6:20 if I remember correctly.



Was it during a layover?

----------


## tim

It took us about 2 hours in Dulles, and we had an appointment scheduled.  I wouldn't try it on a layover.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> Was it during a layover?



No.  It was at the Ronald Reagan Building in DC......Customs and Border Protection's headquarters.  The entire process took less than 10 minutes.

----------


## kent1994

Liz and I drove to Philadelphia for our interview and enjoyed dinner on the way home. What is the big deal about traveling, by car, to an airport? Too much stress on a layover.

----------


## amyb

Phil and I did the same. TSA interview and fingerprinting , a nice lunch, and then back to the office.

----------


## kent1994

> Phil and I did the same. TSA interview and fingerprinting , a nice lunch, and then back to the office.



 :thumb up:  :thumb up:

----------


## SherylB

Being from Canada, I have a Nexus card - which also gives me Global Entry status when flying through a US airport. Unfortunately though I quickly discovered that TSA pre-check is also dependent on the airline. No problem flying American, United, Delta, and even Air Canada. But I recently have made a number of trips from Toronto to Fort Meyers on WestJet - I can access an expedited security line in Toronto with my Nexus card - but coming home through Fort Meyers I wasn't able to get TSA pre-check because WestJet isn't yet able to offer it. 

I know my situation is not the norm as I'm sure very few people here fly WestJet - so apart from that small nuisance with TSA pre-check, Nexus / Global Entry has saved us too many times to count! Make it into a day trip and get 'er done.

----------


## soyabeans

the only way to travel is Global entry and TSA pre approved, of course when you get to SXM nothing beats Premium services....no stress

----------

